# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Anyone have their washing machine not next to their trough??

## donnam

I have always thought it needed to go next to the trough but I saw a picture of a laundry where the washing machine was on the other side of the room. 
How do they do the plumbing?  Is there any downsides? 
Thanks
Donna

----------


## Master Splinter

I had the plumbing hidden (extra drain and taps) in a cupboard next to the washing machine.  No downside assuming you don't want to pump out and reuse the water for the next wash.  Do washing machines even do that any more????

----------


## murray44

The WM doesn't need to be next to the trough, it just makes the set up a whole lot easier. Obviously most laundries are designed with this in mind but nothing from stopping you if it doesn't suit.

----------


## ndaki

I think you need to add a second U-bend - one each for the WM and sink.  If they were closer the WM could attached to the top of the sink or direct into the spigot.

----------


## Black Cat

The laundry I had in NZ was a cupboard with the trough at one side of the door and the washing machine on the other side of the door. The floorspace was the width of the door. The washing machine taps were mounted on the wall behind it, and there was a tall stand-pipe to put the discharge pipe into. If you fed it down far enough you didn't get any backwash. 
The one I had in the UK was a washing machine under the counter in the kitchen. Taps on the same wall as the sink, under the bench, and the discharge pipe fed into the waste outlet for the sink.

----------


## donnam

Thanks for the responses!  Have decided not to do this- whilst there would have been some advantages I think it is best if I leave it as per my original plan. 
Cheers
Donna

----------


## applied

our laundry has wall to wall benches with the washer drier and freezer under bench the waste just attaches directly to the waste outlet on the s bend usually used for dish washers. no extra plumbing required the pipes just run behind the units and through a hole in the cupboards that house the tub.

----------


## Bloss

Can go anywhere so long as the overflow can connect to a suitable waste fixture.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## murray44

I gave my washing machine to a mate, it's now about 430km from my trough.

----------

